

Ask HN: Buying a cheap laptop without an OS? - thetabyte

So, I'm a developer looking to purchase a new laptop. The catch is, I'm short on budget--surprise, surprise. I really only need a minimum mobile rig (low end dual core, 2 or 3 GB of RAM, 250GB HD) enough to be more than a netbook and have a 15" screen, and I do <i>not</i> need an OS, I develop on Linux. I see these laptops like this go on sale on newegg for about $350, but I know I'm wasting near $100 dollars of this money on Windows, which I neither want nor need, I'd much rather pay $250 and install Ubuntu myself. The only places I see laptops without an OS are gaming websites, which sell at a minimum of $700 for laptops. Where can I find low end laptops with blank hard drives? I know I could get what I need for about $250 if only someone sold it! Does anyone know a website that sells laptops like this? Or one that supports incredibly vertical customization, down to this price range? Thanks!<p>P.S. As far as building, I've built three desktops, but never a laptop. If anyone here as experience with that, I'm open to suggestions, but I don't know if it's realistic. All help appreciated, thanks!
======
stuff4ben
I doubt the actual price of a Windows license is accounted for in the price of
a cheap laptop. Odds are they get it for much less than $100 a license...

~~~
wx77
Actually it is likely the distributors make money on Windows with all the
crapware and trial software they put on their computers.

------
cylinder714
I've just been poring over the Lenovo site, and they sell Thinkpads without an
OS: <http://shop.lenovo.com/us/thinkpad-laptops-with-dos.shtml> but the prices
are still rather high. Keep looking, though, as they're constantly running
promotions, like free RAM and hard drive upgrades.

They also have an outlet with refurbished and overstock items:
<http://outlet.lenovo.com/>

~~~
polyfractal
The refurbs from Lenovo are a steal. Buy one of the T- or X- lines and you'll
have a very solid laptop.

------
moreorless
The cost of the laptop might actually be more expensive if you went without
the OS. Sounds crazy doesn't it?

If you're on such a tight budget, deals can be had on <http://craigslist.org>
depending on where you live. Here in the San Francisco Bay Area, there are
quite a few such laptops advertised for your price range.

------
whiterabbit
The cost of the Windows license is partially offset by the crapware bundle the
manufacture infects the machine with, so you won't save much buying a blank PC
and your options will be severely limited. However, you may still be able to
get a refund on the license post-purchase, if you're dedicated (and lucky):

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_refund>

Don't forget to reroute some of your winnings:

<http://www.linuxfoundation.org/participate/linux-donate>

------
dpapathanasiou
If you don't mind buying an older model off lease, both AscendTech
[http://ascendtech.us/items.asp?Cc=NTB&iTpStatus=1&Tp...](http://ascendtech.us/items.asp?Cc=NTB&iTpStatus=1&Tp=)
and Tiger Direct
[http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.a...](http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=off+lease+laptop)
have a few for under $300

------
byoung2
Dell lets you choose Ubuntu when you customize a laptop:

[http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?s=gen&c=us&l=en&...](http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?s=gen&c=us&l=en&cs=&k=linux+laptop&cat=all&ref=ac&x=11&y=9)

It looks like the Linux versions are about $60 cheaper than the Windows 7
version.

------
MatthewPhillips
The thing to worry about cheap laptops is that your battery life is going to
be non-existent. For me that's a deal-killer after having a couple of laptops
with excellent battery life, I never want to go back to the 1.5-2 hour days.

------
3dFlatLander
Over the years I've bought a few laptops off ebay that have worked out very
well. Dual core Dells with two gigs of RAM are in the $300 range. Sometimes
the batteries can be iffy, but otherwise they work out great.

------
brudgers
Dell sells off-lease equipment much of which is in the price range:

<http://www.dfsdirectsales.com/>

------
ZooteoInc
Definitely interested in the answers you get, however I do not have one to
offer myself.

------
davidw
Dell used to do this, but I don't see the option there anymore, which is a
pity.

